# Hymer Engine Power



## zikomo46 (Oct 12, 2008)

We have a 1994 Hymer B564 with a Citroen 2.5 litre turbo diesel engine. 

Everything is fine with the van except it lacks power, it really struggled in the Duoro valley on a recent trip to Portugal.

As diesels have come on alot since 1994 we are therefore thinking of replacing our van with a newer Hymer still in the B544/B564 range.

However I'm finding it difficult to find out the engine change points.

Can anyone help me with B544/B564 range engine power for, say, the years 2000 to 2007?

Many thanks


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Citroen engine power, this might help: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiat_Ducato

Hymer engine power as thread title? Hymer don't make engines, Alan.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

From memory the 2.8 TD came in about the end of 2000/beginning of 2001. The 3.0 litre end 2006/beginning 2007.

As Alan has said, not really the headline to get you more info, you really need to head it Fiat Ducato engines as most Hymers are built with that marque.

Mike


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Go for one of the 2.8 turbo engined ones, the early ones (circa 1999) were of the "old style" mechanical injection which gives around the 120HP, after that (circa 2002) they were designated JTD which is "common rail" around 126HP but with a significant increase in torque which is the element that makes the vehicle more powerful. The JTD power delivery is also better especially at lower engine revs and noticeable when pulling away from a standstill.

Most of the more modern vans will be the turbo version but beware some were made without, definitely give them a miss!


----------



## zikomo46 (Oct 12, 2008)

Merci John!


----------

